# Landscaping recommendation



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone know of someone who does excavation and rock walls? Need a partial hill excavated and 5 foot rock wall built.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I've been trying to get some tractor and landscaping work done for months, my problem hasn't been finding anybody, it's getting them to return messages or actually show up when they said they would. I love taking a half day to meet a contractor that doesn't show or return your calls. 

Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

CAExpat said:


> I've been trying to get some tractor and landscaping work done for months, my problem hasn't been finding anybody, it's getting them to return messages or actually show up when they said they would. I love taking a half day to meet a contractor that doesn't show or return your calls.
> 
> Whereabouts are you located?


I've had similar issues, people don't show up. I remember them when the housing boom has a downturn and they're begging for work so I can tell them sorry you didn't show up the first time.

I'm in Saratoga Springs


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

You still looking for an excavator?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> You still looking for an excavator?


I sure am. Wife was on my case yesterday about it


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Sent you a pm with contact info.


----------



## Charoung (Nov 17, 2020)

i've got some really great landscaping specialists


----------



## sigband (Mar 11, 2021)

I am workin on a similar project right now. Actually, the client wants a even bigger wall to be built, he wants a 7 foot wall! However he insists on a brick wall. The problem in that place is that the soil is really ... dry and as I understood there are a hell a lot of stones in there. It makes the work kind of... tougher and I am not really sure if it is possible to get done so easy. I am actually thinking about refusing this job, and recommending the client this company https://www.mastergroups.com.au. They are having a lot of really great landscaping specialist, who are on the highest level.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A brick wall is better than one made out of straw or sticks for when the big bad wind comes along and huffs and puffs.


----------

